# Nestboxes



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay so most of you have seen my nest boxes in the loft build section ... so now i want to see yours... a picture or described ...


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i hate cleaning so i made my nestbox like that this is flyers nestbox not for breeding but sometime i use them as foster parent


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

here is mine.... made few changes..... had doors instead of the mesh...


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Chilangz said:


> here is mine.... made few changes..... had doors instead of the mesh...


looks like yours are not in your flight area ... do you let them out or only pen them till they pair? or are the boxes larger so they are okay in there?


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

APF i like your boxes.. i think i will be adding something like that to my flyers so they can pair ... good idea


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

TylerBro said:


> looks like yours are not in your flight area ... do you let them out or only pen them till they pair? or are the boxes larger so they are okay in there?


I do have an area where I let them out daily. Its a 10 feet X 10 feet area which is fully enclosed....


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## grunt45 (Jan 24, 2012)

Does anyone have any problems with the osb board rotting away?


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Keep it clean and dry and it is fine. even plywood will delaminate if it gets wet.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

grunt45 said:


> Does anyone have any problems with the osb board rotting away?



Not if you paint it. That protects it.


----------



## crazyboy (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## grunt45 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures and information everyone I just finished my loft and have some good ideas on nest boxes.


----------



## todd79 (May 9, 2011)

*good idea's*

like the pictures gives me more idea's.Todd


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

*Mine*

my nestboxes ... same style not not in my loft lol a copy made for a friend


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Mine are old kitchen cabinets I got for free from a recycled building supply. Seem to be working good.


----------



## raptor8594 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi, i got a message from you asking how to join the club because you dont have a printer. You can join over email just send me your email. Also, your message box is full so i cant send you a private message. My email is [email protected].
thanks


----------



## hotdiggity (Feb 9, 2012)

are wire bottoms best?


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

anyone have nest boxes built into your wall?


----------

